# Bosley's Illustrated How-To....Being a Hedgie



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

So I'm new to hedgehogs, but luckily Bosley has been helpful enough to offer a few lessons on what it means to be a hogglemonster. Thanks Bos![attachment=2:3vp3qyzz]11112011366.jpg[/attachment:3vp3qyzz]
[attachment=1:3vp3qyzz]11162011371.jpg[/attachment:3vp3qyzz]
[attachment=0:3vp3qyzz]Tocks.jpg[/attachment:3vp3qyzz]


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I love hedgie butts! I tried to pet Felix's tail once when he was laying in this position and the look of scorn he gave me was priceless.


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

Lesson two....
[attachment=2:d2txkhy5]H.jpg[/attachment:d2txkhy5]
[attachment=1:d2txkhy5]Bond.jpg[/attachment:d2txkhy5]
[attachment=0:d2txkhy5]Cricket.jpg[/attachment:d2txkhy5]


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I love this. He is such a cutie and the captions are great.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Omg so cute. I love hedgie butt also. o.o lol And that tube in the first pic is huge! Go bosley haha. 
The captions are great. <3 Can't wait to see more.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Bosley!! If he keeps this adorableness up, I just may have to add him to my list.  I love each & every picture. That cute hedgie bum. He looks like he's smiling in the cricket picture. What a perfect hedgie teacher he is.


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

He's so cute! And funny! And he looks so happy!!!


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

So very cute!! I too love the butt photo. One night, my boyfriend laid down on Nuala's blanket while she was walking around and she quickly found the spot she wanted, right under his shoulder. She nuzzeled and nudged her way under until she was in the perfect position. It was so cute!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

How adorable! He's so lucky he didn't get a pinch for being too cute


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

[attachment=2:wpkq2u8t]11272011428a.jpg[/attachment:wpkq2u8t]
[attachment=1:wpkq2u8t]11282011474a.jpg[/attachment:wpkq2u8t]
[attachment=0:wpkq2u8t]11272011448a.jpg[/attachment:wpkq2u8t]


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

[attachment=2:3ufqt1m6]11272011463a.jpg[/attachment:3ufqt1m6]
[attachment=1:3ufqt1m6]11272011461a.jpg[/attachment:3ufqt1m6]
[attachment=0:3ufqt1m6]11272011462a.jpg[/attachment:3ufqt1m6]


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

[attachment=2:g76x8si8]11272011444a.jpg[/attachment:g76x8si8]
[attachment=1:g76x8si8]11302011489a.jpg[/attachment:g76x8si8]
[attachment=0:g76x8si8]11302011488.jpg[/attachment:g76x8si8]


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

lol Great pictures! What a personality on him. ^-^
Love the pics with the food. And all the captions are great!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Bosley!!!! I adore his blond streaks.  What great pictures! Absolutely love the "extra cute" picture. OMG pictures are awesome.


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

Bos's how-to for teenage hedgies.....
[attachment=2:11zqky4x]Bos3.jpg[/attachment:11zqky4x]
[attachment=1:11zqky4x]Bos2.jpg[/attachment:11zqky4x]
[attachment=0:11zqky4x]Bos1.jpg[/attachment:11zqky4x]


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

[attachment=0:2j5myp0e]Bos4.jpg[/attachment:2j5myp0e]


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am in love with little Bosley! I love the I'm going to my room picture!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Awwwwww he's so adorable! I love the sleepy pics!


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

ahhh he's just so cute!


----------



## packrat (Oct 23, 2010)

Amazing pics! I want himmm


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Great stuff!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I don't know how I ever missed this thread, but I love it! Bosley is such a ham! And the OMG FOOD picture is priceless.


----------



## joydivision_ (Dec 9, 2011)

Torston said:


> [attachment=2:29p4mqgk]11272011444a.jpg[/attachment:29p4mqgk]
> [attachment=1:29p4mqgk]11302011489a.jpg[/attachment:29p4mqgk]
> [attachment=0:29p4mqgk]11302011488.jpg[/attachment:29p4mqgk]


awwwww so friggin cute  did you get the blue bowl in the "omg food" at dollarama?


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

There needs to be a warning for this thread... SQEEEEEEE alert.

There is hedgie butt and hedgie teefs in it.  

You take great pix and the captions are great.

ML


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh my goodness!!! That little pink nose and grinning teefers is sending me into a cuteness overload  
Bos, you are a little heartbreaker!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

This thread made me smile ^_^ Go Bosley!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Love the sleeping face. Just wanna kiss him. Bosley makes ME want to be a hedgie. :lol:


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

Bosley's Hedgie Personality Primer
Number One...The Explorer!


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

Type Two... The Grumpinator


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

Thirdly....Cuddlemonkey


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

And last but not least, the adorable hedgie! AKA Mealies please?

[attachment=2:2qdj3nts]0a1.jpg[/attachment:2qdj3nts]
[attachment=1:2qdj3nts]0a9b.jpg[/attachment:2qdj3nts]
[attachment=0:2qdj3nts]0a7.jpg[/attachment:2qdj3nts]


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

lol! Very cute! I love each picture and caption. Don't ya just feel like you're being used for mealies sometimes?


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I love the additions! And the "Adorable Hedgie" pictures are priceless. Look at his teeth! Bosley is lucky he has such cute teeth - he sure knows how to show them off in a picture!


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

The pictures and the captions are just plain adorable and funny!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my! Where to start! The Big eyes of the Explorer. The heavy lidded eyes, large pink ears, toofers, and one mean and evil eye in The Grumpinator! The hug me arm of the Cuddle baby. That caption: "giant warm thing." Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. And that beep bop pink nose!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicole753 (Dec 16, 2011)

Omg omg omg. TOO much cuteness! The pictures with his teeth are so adorable Don't know how I missed this. Love!! :lol:


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh Bosley, why are you so ridiculously cute????


----------



## sublunary (Jan 21, 2012)

This is one of my favorite threads. The pictures are too adorable and i love the way you write it!


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

It's getting close to a year with the Boz-Monster, and in the past few months I was honoured to be shown how a hedgie really enjoys the summertime. So I thought I'd share...

Hi! Momma and I are on vacation. Time to explore!
[attachment=2:2kel28e5]4.jpg[/attachment:2kel28e5]

How does a hedgie explore? Teef first!
[attachment=1:2kel28e5]5.jpg[/attachment:2kel28e5]

I like this. Its like a jungle safari. Nomming my way through the undergrowth...
[attachment=0:2kel28e5]6.jpg[/attachment:2kel28e5]


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Torston said:


> Type Two... The Grumpinator


Now I want to name my next hedgehog The Grumpinator. :lol: I'm sorry I missed this thread before now but all these pictures are extremely cute. It's great to see people enjoying a little hedgehog so much!

Edit: Had to add that exploring "teef first" is so cute. Outside time with hedgehogs is so much fun.


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

I have explored. I have annointed.....To the bar!
[attachment=2:30gmfezr]3.jpg[/attachment:30gmfezr]

Barkeep! More snack mix!
[attachment=1:30gmfezr]1.jpg[/attachment:30gmfezr]

Bright summer days and cuddly summer nights. And teef!
[attachment=0:30gmfezr]2.jpg[/attachment:30gmfezr]


----------



## Anon101 (Sep 13, 2012)

.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Torston said:


> I have explored. I have annointed.....To the bar!


That's great :lol:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

LOL! "Nomming my way through the undergrowth..." This thread cracks. me. up.


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

Bosley's back on the how-to....Today's special is Shirt Exploration!

[attachment=2:2v28k36j]00A.jpg[/attachment:2v28k36j]
Hai! Today I'll be showing you the best way to explore and inspect your favourite squishy-heater's hedgie shirt.

[attachment=1:2v28k36j]00000000.jpg[/attachment:2v28k36j]
This is my personal favourite. Let's go!

[attachment=0:2v28k36j]000000.jpg[/attachment:2v28k36j]
First, to the LEFT!


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

[attachment=2:jlujmsi3]0000000.jpg[/attachment:jlujmsi3]
And straight ahead. Make sure to dig with all four legs for proper momentum.

[attachment=1:jlujmsi3]000000000000.jpg[/attachment:jlujmsi3]
And now RIGHT! Keep an eye out for other hedgies looking to invade your tshirt kingdom.

[attachment=0:jlujmsi3]00000.jpg[/attachment:jlujmsi3]
And back to the top! HEY SQUISHY-HEATER!


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

Final stages....cool down time.

[attachment=2:2mf2rcq0]00.jpg[/attachment:2mf2rcq0]
Squishy-Heater, I'm going to need a hand here to do my stretches.

[attachment=1:2mf2rcq0]0000.jpg[/attachment:2mf2rcq0]Okay, a couple more leg kicks, and you can rest.

[attachment=0:2mf2rcq0]000.jpg[/attachment:2mf2rcq0]
Thanks Squishy-Heater! Nose boop, and then perhaps some dinner? I'll see you all again soon! Good night from BOSLEY'S HEDGIE ADVENTURES! *Fade out*


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Definitely need a *SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE* alert for this thread. I love the captions. Awesome thread. Is on my subscribe list now! Thanks so much Torston! Happy Adventuring Bosley!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

d'aw  love this thread.
the nose boop, always the nose boop!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What a gorgeous baby! The pictures are wonderful!


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

I LOVE HIM!!!!!! I wishe some of my Hedges would like photo time.


----------



## Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

This thread is the best thing I Have ever seen. Bosley is too cute to exist, and squishy-heater is my new favorite thing hahaha

Thank you <3 I needed this.


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

Love this! I get nose-boops from my boy too. The best things in the world!


----------

